# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الدعيع ينتقل لأحد اندية الخرطوم

## ابن مايو

*أن رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم قال : من حمل علينا السلاح فليس منا ومن غشنا فليس منا ) صدق رسول الله .. أما انك تدعي أن الحارس عبد الرحمن الدعيع لديه ظروف تجدد أوراقه هذا غير صحيح يا سيد الرئيس والاهم عندك أنت أن تخرج في القنوات التلفزيونية والجرائد تتكلم وكأنك أنت صاحب نهضة رياضة السودان ولكن كل هذا يعاكس ذلك أنت ألان اكتشفت انك رجل صاحب مصلحة ماء في وسط رياضة السودان وانت ومن شكلياتك هدم نهضة الرياضي في البلد. من المحزن أن نشهد مثل هذه المشكلة في زمن الاحتراف ومن المحزن أن نسمع مثل هذه الاتهامات من لاعبين لرؤساء أنديتنا عندما يكذب رئيس نادي بحجم نادي الهلال اللي يمثلنا في القارتين العربية والإفريقية سيكون مشكلة كبيرة .لرياضة السودان قبل الهلال أو للاعب ماء في السودان,, يجب من كل رؤساء أنديتنا أن يتعاملوا بصدق مع أنفسهم قبل كل شيء لم أتوقع من رئيس نادي أن يدخل في هذا الطريق المظلم .

هذا الظلم الذي أدي لرياضة البلد بظلم وتدهور كرة القدم في السودان عندما يقول رئيس نادي كلام غير صحيح فماذا نقول نحن الجماهير عن كل ما يحصل لبعض لاعبين نادي الهلال وعلى رأسهم الحارس الخلوق / عبدالرحمن على الدعيع سلب حقوقه وتجميده على الاحتياط من اجل لم يستلم حقوقه من بداية تسجيله في نادي الهلال هذا تخطيط رئيس نادي الهلال للحارس عبدالرحمن الدعيع والله هذه بداية التخبيط والضياع وترجع مستويات اللاعبين وترجع نتائج الفريق ما يجري للحارس الدعيع لم يكون بالصدفة ,,بل تخطيط وفوضي ومصالح لإطراف اخر في النادي ؟ وربما ما تبقي للحارس عبد الرحمن الدعيع في احد المشاريع الخاصة _ ولن أتحدث عن الاستثمار اللي تحت الطاولة فتلك قصه لوحدها ؟
يا سيد الرئيس هل من الآداب ان تضع يدك على حقوق الغير وأنت تمرح هنا وهناك ولم تسلم مستحقات الحارس ,, يا سيد الرئيس لماذا أنت تتهرب من لقاء الحارس عبد الرحمن قبل سفره للسعودية ,,؟؟ من هنا من هذا الموقع أن أعلن أنكم فاشلين وتتلاعبوا بحقوق اللاعبين ولم يكون لديكم قليل من الصدق مع بعض اللاعبين والمفهم في الهلال أن بعض اللاعبين يستلمون حقوقهم أول بأول والبعض لم يستلم حتى حق جهده في هذا النادي. أرجو من كل جماهيرنا الهلال عدم السكوت وعدم عطاء الفرصة لضعفاء النفوس لا استغلال أنديتنا 

*

----------

